# Big Red



## Texatdurango (Mar 23, 2008)

Trying a different look in regards to how the threads blend in with the lower body.

Suggestions or comments?


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 24, 2008)

OUTSTANDING! I've really got to learn how you guys do those, they're just so cool looking, and the possibilities are so endless! I REALLY like the almost monochromatic effect. it's got just the right amount of accent color, and a really pleasing shape. Did you make it postable?


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! That is so beyond my pen making skills. Very nice work.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> Did you make it postable?


It can be but isn't deliberately designed that way.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> 
> Gorgeous!!! That is so beyond my pen making skills. Very nice work.


Steve Don't under-estimate yourself until you try.  I didnâ€™t use anything special, just a blank, tap and die, a few drill bits and a skew!


----------



## stevers (Mar 24, 2008)

That is Absolutely beautiful. Can we see it closed?


----------



## Nickfff (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks great...

Would you mind sharing how you did the grip, clip and tap?

Thanks...


----------



## Neodon1 (Mar 24, 2008)

Simply amazing, you inspire me to go beyond
my curent skill set and venture even futher
into the wonderful world of custom turning.

Thanks for making that beautiful, beautiful
Art, that is also a pen. lol


Neodon1 [8D]


----------



## igran7 (Mar 24, 2008)

Outstanding job George.  As always you set the bar, thanks for sharing your beautiful pen with us.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 24, 2008)

WOW! That is perfect, absolutely beautiful![:0][]


----------



## JohnU (Mar 24, 2008)

Great Job!   I had a friend show me an old FP today that was made like this one.  He wanted to know if I could make some like that.  Im still hmmm and awww.....ing!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 24, 2008)

Tis very nice George![]


----------



## pipeyeti (Mar 24, 2008)

George looks great. One question, the threads look very close to the grip section. Do you feel them while gripping the pen? The clip looks great also. How about a picture closed and posted? please.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome pen.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice.  On a blank like that, you might think about painting inside the blank black because of the way the inner section changes the color of the outer section. Or, although I hate to say it, make the section black. The color change draws from the rest of the pen. However, I think you have the threads down perfect. 

If you want to "build up" the threads at the body, design that step to seat on the pen cap. This way there will be an illusion that the cap is thinner than it lip suggests.


----------



## doddman70 (Mar 24, 2008)

very nice!!!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 24, 2008)

That is one great pen.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pipeyeti_
> 
> George looks great. One question, the threads look very close to the grip section. Do you feel them while gripping the pen? The clip looks great also. How about a picture closed and posted? please.


Larry, the threads are in the same position as they normally would be, I just created a space between them and the lower body in hopes of breaking up the sharp transition between body and threads.  I don't feel the threads when writing.  Actually this grip jacket is slightly longer than the stock Berea jacket.

The cap is still a bit long, I am waiting on some silver so I can make an accent ring then I'll shorten it a bit.

Lee, I hear you and if I use any real light blanks will have to coat the inside of the grip but in real life this grip doesn't look much darker than most of the blank.  This is one of those cranberry swirls and the flash makes it look lighter than what it is.  There are darker red places on the body than the grip.

Here is the pen closed.  The cap is step drilled so it comes down over the lower threads.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice all around job George!


----------



## gerryr (Mar 24, 2008)

The workmanship is first rate, but being able to see the piece of tube inside the cap doesn't thrill me much.  I think for something like this you need a completely opaque material.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> The workmanship is first rate, but being able to see the piece of tube inside the cap doesn't thrill me much.  I think for something like this you need a completely opaque material.


There is no tube in the cap, just plastic.  I think I see what you are referring to though.  I switched drill bit diameters in the cap and the top 3/4" has a thicker wall which shows up darker.  When I get my designs down pat I plan on using dark acrylics and ebonite.  Right now I'm practicing on my least favorite acrylic blanks.

This is good to remember though in case I ever want to make a pen from very light or translucent material and need to coat the inside with something.

Thanks, I wasn't even watching for that, I might experiment with coloring the inside of this one.


----------



## wlk (Mar 24, 2008)

That's one gorgeous pen. I admire your abilities to make threads and grips. I am overwhelmed with the breadth of knowledge and expertise that IAP members possess and wonder what I am doing here.

Wade


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wlk_
> 
> That's one gorgeous pen. I admire your abilities to make threads and grips. I am overwhelmed with the breadth of knowledge and expertise that IAP members possess and wonder what I am doing here.
> 
> Wade


Wade, you'll pick things up quicker than you realize.  This time last year I got all excited about turning a Sierra pen without getting it out of round and didn't have a clue how to do a CA finish.  Now I consistantly turn round pens and can do a CA finish without getting my fingers glued to the paper towel!


----------



## woody0207 (Mar 24, 2008)

Outstanding pen. Your work is very inspiring.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 24, 2008)

George, that is a fine looking pen,


----------



## holmqer (Mar 24, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! I have to give closed end pens a try.


----------



## rhahnfl (Mar 24, 2008)

I like the fancy nib on this one!!!


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks like candy! Really nice work, can't wait till my T&D comes.

Dan


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rhahnfl_
> 
> I like the fancy nib on this one!!!


Well I did at first then I didn't!  I wanted the slightly inward curving line of the pen body to flow into the nib holder better so I made another one.  And while I was at it, I decided that there was enough black in the body that a solid black nib holder would look nice.  Below is the same pen but with the new black nib holder next to a photo of the first red nib holder.  I also shortened the cap by .350".  

So what say you, did it get better or worse?


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 25, 2008)

Great looking pen George. Can't wait to see the next one with some silver trim. Good job.


----------



## TAFFJ (Mar 25, 2008)

George, That is some pen! I like the black end nib holder for me it accentuates the colour!


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 25, 2008)

Did you use the same nib or a smaller one?


----------



## pipeyeti (Mar 25, 2008)

I like the new nib holder. Very very cool!


----------



## wendell (Mar 25, 2008)

I like the new nib holder better. I think the shape of the new nib holder is much more refined than the red one.  Either color would work in my opinion with the new shape.

Wendell


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> 
> Did you use the same nib or a smaller one?


John, I used the small feed holder that Craft Supply sells.  The ones with the teeny tiny threads, but with a letter "I" bit, you get a nice snug fit that a drop of CA bonds nicely.


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that one much better.  "I" is one of the three bits I have been using with this feed.  I remember them by using "BIG" for the three bits. 

Chuckie


----------



## jjudge (Mar 25, 2008)

George -

I like the black nib's shape and length a bit better, 
but I don't like the strong blank contrast.

You're REALLY making me wish those tap + die sets would come in. We just got the order placed, and now have to wait.

Thanks for the inspiration --

--joe


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 25, 2008)

Love the color and it's kit less too!


----------



## Squeaker (Mar 25, 2008)

Incredible Work!  What a beautiful piece.  Can you tell me what tap and die I should start with?  I have been thinking about trying one similar but not quite there yet.  Still a few real tough questions...

Squeaker.....


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Squeaker_
> 
> Incredible Work!  What a beautiful piece.  Can you tell me what tap and die I should start with?  I have been thinking about trying one similar but not quite there yet.  Still a few real tough questions...
> 
> Squeaker.....


If you are interested in doing your own threading without a metal lathe I suggest reading the following thread which should give you an idea what you are getting into...http://162.42.234.18/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=34016


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 26, 2008)

George, I love the shape of the new black nib holder but think it looks better with the original red. I guess with the red, it highlights the fact that it is not a kit. The black holder makes it almost look like a kit piece is used. Either way, the pen is beautiful and look forward to seeing the next one.


----------



## wlk (Mar 26, 2008)

I guess I'm a contrarian, but I like the red grip. To me, the black one looks "off the shelf," whereas the red one is definitely custom. Just personal preference. However, if there was a black finial above the clip, then the black grip would look great. In any case, it seems likely that it's going to fetch a lordly sum when placed on the block.

Wade


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 26, 2008)

George, I like the new black one better. IMO it gives the pen a richer look.


----------



## wizical (Mar 26, 2008)

these are really nice, I like the red, it really stands out.  I hope I can do that one day


----------

